# 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig



## smashbob (7. März 2016)

*1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Hallo, 

das ist meine aktuelle Konfig: (Status: 11.04.2016)

1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)

Summe aller Bestpreise: € 1221,27

Günstigste Anbieter für alle Artikel ermitteln


*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? *

1400,00 €

*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, 
Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )*

Nein


*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

Eigenbau


*4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch 
für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)*

1000 GB SATA Platte


*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*

Will zunächst an meinem Sony KDL55W905  spielen. 1080P, 60hz


*6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn 
gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?* 

Witcher 3, Heroes of Might an Magic 7


*7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*

Eine SSD reicht.


*8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*

Nein.


*9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)*

Der Rechner sollte *relativ leise* laufen.




Danke für die Beratung im vorraus.

smash


----------



## webrocker (7. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Das Netzteil würd ich gegen dieses hier be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tauschen, da das L8 etwas älter ist und nicht so gut geeignet für einen neuen gaming PC


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (7. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Nimm lieber das Netzteil das webrocker vorgeschlagen hat (Straight Power 10 500W).
CPU Kühler einen Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition, der ist etwas besser.
Gehäuse würde ich vllt. überlegen das Define R5 als PCGH-Edition zu nehmen, das ist etwas leiser.
Wenn du nicht übertakten willst nimm einen i5 6500 anstatt eines i5 6600k.
Ansonsten passt alles.


----------



## smashbob (7. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Okay, hab das bequiet Netzteil mit 500W hinzugefügt, reicht die Power von 500W wirklich für die verbaute Hardware?

R5 habe ich in der PCGH Version nun im Warenkorb, danke für den Tipp mit dem i5, das sind nochmal 50 Euro gesparrt.

*RAM* ist soweit okay den, den ich ausgewählt habe?
Das *Motherboard* hab ich relativ blind gewählt. Kann da jemand mit Ahnung was zu der Auswahl sagen?
Ansonsten gerne noch weitere Tipps wie ich am meisten Power für die Kohle kriege?

Hoffe das man den PC so als relativ Silent bezeichnen kann.

Besten Dank schonmal für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## markus1612 (7. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Ja, 500W reichen.

Wenn du nicht übertaktest, kannst du auch einen kleinere Kühler nehmen.
Der EKL Brocken ECO bietet sich da an.

Der RAM ist gut.

Das Board ist gut, für den 6500 reicht aber auch das Gigabyte Z170 HD3P.

Für FullHD ist die 980Ti aber etwas Overkill.
Bei der 980Ti kannst du auch ohne großen Leistugsverlust die Jetstream nehmen.


----------



## smashbob (7. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Hi markus,

Danke für deinen Einwurf. Bin ich mit beiden Boards in der Lage, die GPU in SLI zu betreiben, falls ich irgendwann mir mal ne zweite holen will?
Full HD Witcher 3 ist richtig, will allerdings auch mit DSR arbeiten. Das passt.

Sonst optimierungs Vorschläge?

Aktuelle Konfig der Community


----------



## Thaiminater (7. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Hi markus,
> 
> Danke für deinen Einwurf. Bin ich mit beiden Boards in der Lage, die GPU in SLI zu betreiben, falls ich irgendwann mir mal ne zweite holen will?
> Full HD Witcher 3 ist richtig, will allerdings auch mit DSR arbeiten. Das passt.
> ...



SLI gleich oder gar nicht und 2 980ti ist totaller Overkill für Full Hd außerdem brauchst du dann nen größeres Netzteil also würd ich damit gar nicht anfangen oder das Budget aufstocken


----------



## smashbob (7. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> SLI gleich oder gar nicht und 2 980ti ist totaller Overkill für Full Hd außerdem brauchst du dann nen größeres Netzteil also würd ich damit gar nicht anfangen oder das Budget aufstocken



Hi Thaiminater

Ich werd ja nicht immer bei der Full HD glotze bleiben. Interessiert mich nur ob ich wenn ich irgendwann mal n 4K Bildschirm hab und aufrüsten will, mir neben nem neuen Netzteil auch noch ein neues Board holen muss oder ob es SLI kompatibel ist.

Grüße

smash


----------



## Tengri86 (7. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Ich stimme Thaiminater zu.

Sli jetzt oder gar nicht :/

Wann willst du dir den ein neues Monitor holen?

Kannst ja erstmal die R390 holen und FULL HD zocken..bis die neuen GPU generation kommen. 

Gespartes Geld auf kante für nächste kauf


----------



## smashbob (8. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Okay, dann SLI erstmal garnicht, obwohl ich nicht ganz verstehe warum es unratsam ist, sich ein Board mit SLI zu holen, falls
man mal eine 2te GPU kaufen und diese im SLI betreiben will. Hab die aktuelle Konfig oben in meinen Post eingefügt.


----------



## flotus1 (8. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

SLI als "Aufrüstoption" für später sieht so aus: Du bemerkst in 2 Jahren dass dir die Leistung einer 980TI nicht mehr reicht. Du hast dann 2 Möglichkeiten:
Entweder: Teures Netzteil dazu kaufen um 2 GPUs zu befeuern. Zweite GPU kaufen. Nachteile von SLI in Kauf nehmen: Mikroruckler, mangelnde Treiberunterstützung, höherer Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung, höhere Lautstärke.
Oder: Alte GPU verkaufen, deutlich leistungsstärkere single-GPU kaufen.


----------



## smashbob (8. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Alles klar, danke. Mit der Antwort kann ich was anfangen.
Konfiguration steht wie im ersten Post (Geizhals Warenkorb)

Sollte es noch Verbesserungs Vorschläge geben, her damit 

Ansonsten bin ich zu frieden. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (8. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Passt theoretisch, wenn du ein etwas etwas besser ausgestattetes Board möchtest, dann kann ich dir das AsRock Fatal1ty Z170 K4 empfehlen.


----------



## smashbob (8. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Passt theoretisch, wenn du ein etwas etwas besser ausgestattetes Board möchtest, dann kann ich dir das AsRock Fatal1ty Z170 K4 empfehlen.



Hey Schuetz1,

danke, mit den Anschlüssen des Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P bin ich aber eigentlich ganz zufrieden, einzig der DTS Connect Anschluss wäre vielleicht interessant. Ich will über meinen Verstärker meine Stereo Boxen ansteuern, ich denke dafür werde ich mir aber eine eigene Soundkarte später dazu kaufen, da muss ich mich noch durchlesen.

Wenn meine Konfig so P/L technisch optimal ist und sich nichts ausbremst bin ich
zufrieden. Hab mich gewundert, dachte an meiner Konfig gibts mehr zu meckern ^^


----------



## smashbob (12. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Hey, Danke nochmal für die Tipps, die Konfig steht. 

Ich frage mich nur, ob ich auch in ein kleineres Gehäuse gehen kann mit der Konfig. Allerhöchstens kommt noch eine Festplatte und
eine Soundkarte hinzu. Gerne etwas kleineres, auch silent, gerne auch von Fractal Design. Habt ihr Vorschläge? Oder wird das mit der
Grafikkarte dann zu heiß/laut?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (12. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Naja, es wäre auf jeden Fall lauter als in dem R5 PCGH Edition.
Für ein kleineres Gehäuse müsste man das Mainboard tauschen, und evtl. auch den CPU Kühler. Je nach Gehäuse wird das ganze dann wahrscheinlich auch etwas heißer.
Welche Größe würde dir denn so vorschweben? Hast du vllt. schon ein kleines Gehäuse gefunden welches dir gefällt?


----------



## smashbob (13. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Ich wollte beim gleichen Formfaktor bleiben, also ATX, leider hab ich gerade gesehen dass es da von Fractal nichts kleineres
gibt  PCGH Gehäuse bleibt es wohl, dann hat indirekt die Community auch was davon.

die community!


----------



## smashbob (26. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

An der Konfig hat sich ein wenig getan, dass PCGH R5 Gehäuse habe ich bereits, die SSD (256 GB) habe ich gegen eine 512er 
ausgetauscht. April werde ich den Rest der Hardware kaufen, bis dahin will ich noch warten.

Witcher 3 PC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Muss ich bei dem Board und dem RAM Einstellungen im UEFI vornehmen, damit
er voll ausgenutzt wird?

Grüße


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Du musst im UEFI XMP aktivieren.


----------



## smashbob (26. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Sinnig auch ohne OC Absichten?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Naja... wenn du schon schnellen RAM kaufst wäre es ja schon sinnig den auch richtig zu nutzen


----------



## Thyel (26. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Mit einem XMP-Profil übertaktest du ja sogesehen nicht. Du nutzt nur die Spezifikationen deines Arbeitsspeichers


----------



## smashbob (26. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Alles klar, das war mir nicht bewusst. Danke!


----------



## smashbob (31. März 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Mir ist sehr wichtig dass der Rechner sehr leise wird, da er direkt in unmittelbarer Nähe stehen wird, gibt's da noch optimierungs Möglichkeiten?

Budget für CPU Lüfter, Netzteil und zusätzlichem GPU Lüfter erstmal unbenannt. Keine WaKü 

Danke für Tipps


----------



## Thaiminater (1. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Mir ist sehr wichtig dass der Rechner sehr leise wird, da er direkt in unmittelbarer Nähe stehen wird, gibt's da noch optimierungs Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Budget für CPU Lüfter, Netzteil und zusätzlichem GPU Lüfter erstmal unbenannt. Keine WaKü
> 
> Danke für Tipps



Nen Noctua NH-D15 nen Artic Accelero Extreme auf die Gpu klatschen alle Lüfter durch Noctua NF-12 austauschen und nen Dark Power Pro nehmen +Große SSD damit die HDD nicht läuft
Leiser ohne Wakü geht es nicht wirklich


----------



## smashbob (11. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Also, werde das W2 in Schwarz von Cooltek kriegen, sobald es Lieferbar ist (Ende Mai, Anfang Juni), bis
dahin werde ich noch warten (evtl. kommt sogar noch Pascal / Polaris) und weiter an meiner Konfig optimieren.
Hab jetzt erstmal die Super Jetstream gegen eine normale Jetstream  (30 € billiger) ausgetauscht, das OC bekomme ich selber hin.

Der Preisrahmen beträgt ohne Gehäuse 1,400 €

So sieht die Konfig aktuelle aus:

1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)

Summe aller Bestpreise: € 1221,27

Was denkt Ihr? Wo kann man noch optimieren?

smash


----------



## flotus1 (11. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Ich würde etwas mehr Geld für den Unterbau ausgeben, zur Not auch zu Lasten der Grafikkarte. Mainboard und CPU behältst du 5+Jahre, die GPU muss bis dahin mindestens einmal getauscht werden, egal ob GTX 980TI oder nicht.


----------



## Thaiminater (11. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Also, werde das W2 in Schwarz von Cooltek kriegen, sobald es Lieferbar ist (Ende Mai, Anfang Juni), bis
> dahin werde ich noch warten (evtl. kommt sogar noch Pascal / Polaris) und weiter an meiner Konfig optimieren.
> Hab jetzt erstmal die Super Jetstream gegen eine normale Jetstream  (30 € billiger) ausgetauscht, das OC bekomme ich selber hin.
> 
> ...



Aufn 6600k aufrüsten da kann man sich später den Cpu wechsel noch nen jahr nach hinten schieben mit Oc


----------



## smashbob (11. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Aufn 6600k aufrüsten da kann man sich später den Cpu wechsel noch nen jahr nach hinten schieben mit Oc



Du warst aufm Handy 

Wenn ich den 6600K nehme um in dem Szenario wie du es schilderst, übertakte, brauche ich dann einen anderen CPU Kühler? Oder bleibt
der Brocken auch mit Übertaktung kühlend und schön leise?

smash


----------



## webrocker (11. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Ich würde auf den Broken 2 (PCGH) wechseln, der sollte dann reichen


----------



## Thaiminater (11. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Du warst aufm Handy
> 
> Wenn ich den 6600K nehme um in dem Szenario wie du es schilderst, übertakte, brauche ich dann einen anderen CPU Kühler? Oder bleibt
> der Brocken auch mit Übertaktung kühlend und schön leise?
> ...



Eher nen Matcho


----------



## T_R_O_L_L_G_A_M_E_R (12. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Ja dieser passiv gekühlte le grande macho


----------



## smashbob (12. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Habt ihr nen Link? Finde mehrere Machos.

Aktuelle Konfig:

1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x Samsung SSD 950 Pro  256GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P256BW)
1 x ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition (84000000136)


----------



## Thaiminater (12. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Hier mal nen Link reicht fürn saftigen Overclock wenn  du noch nen bisschen mehr ausgeben kannst dann nimm nen Alpenföhn Olymp.
desweiteren nimm keine M2 Ssd den Geschwindigkeitdunterschied merkste nicht nimm lieber ne 500Gb Evo


----------



## smashbob (13. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Wird bei leichtem OC von GPU und CPU das Netzteil reichen? Will nur das rausholen was in der Regel locker geht, kein enthusiasten Benchmark OC


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (13. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

So lange du nicht vor hast mit Flüssigstickstoff zu übertakten sollte das Netzteil auf jeden Fall ausreichen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> So lange du nicht vor hast mit Flüssigstickstoff zu übertakten sollte das Netzteil auf jeden Fall ausreichen



Ohne Flüssigstickstoff machts doch gar kein Spaß oO


----------



## smashbob (15. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Der EKL Alpfenföhn Olymp wird leider nicht in mein Gehäuse passen (max 163mm) ich habe deswegen Momentan als CPU Kühler für
den i5 6600K den EKL Brocken 2 PCGH Edition in meiner Konfig. Will moderat OCen und das ganze soll leise sein, da ist der Brocken 2 PCGH doch
echt gut für oder - Was meint ihr?


----------



## markus1612 (15. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Der EKL Alpfenföhn Olymp wird leider nicht in mein Gehäuse passen (max 163mm) ich habe deswegen Momentan als CPU Kühler für
> den i5 6600K den EKL Brocken 2 PCGH Edition in meiner Konfig. Will moderat OCen und das ganze soll leise sein, da ist der Brocken 2 PCGH doch
> echt gut für oder - Was meint ihr?



Ja, der B2 PCGH reicht für den 6600K völlig.


----------



## smashbob (18. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Oh No, der Brocken 2 PCGH passt auch nich in mein Gehäuse (max Höhe 163 mm).

Die CPU wird jetzt ein i7 6700K sein, brauche also einen CPU Kühler dafür,  bis max. 163mm H, der sehr leiste ist (!) und später moderates OC mit macht. Preisrahmen bis 100 Euro


----------



## markus1612 (18. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland würde mit 162mm noch knapp reinpassen.


----------



## Thaiminater (19. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland würde mit 162mm noch knapp reinpassen.



Den Link hab ich vergessen


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Oh mann,

bei der CPU Kühler Frage liebäugele ich nu zwischen nem Dark Rock Pro 3 und dem HR Macho 02 Rev B. Wie gesagt wichtig ist mir, dass das System super leise ist und ich mit dem Kühler auch moderat OCen kann. (i7 6700k)

Eigentlich war mir schon sicher dass ich den Macho nehme, bis  ich das Dark Rock Pro 3 gesehen habe. Ich finde der Kühler sieht unfassbar gut aus. Das bescheuerte an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass ich nichmal n Fenster im Rechner haben werde, den CPU Kühler also nie sehen werde. Hätte mir vor 2 Monaten
nich ma ansatzweise vorstellen können dass ich mir über so nen "dreck" gedanken mache  Oah is der schick ^^


----------



## markus1612 (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Für moderates OC ist der Macho in jedem Fall genug.
Der Dark Rock Pro 3 sieht zwar gut aus, ist aber beschissen zu montieren und nicht sehr viel besser als der Macho.


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Beschissene Montage ist ja gottseidank ein einmaliges Ding, wenn er sitzt, dann sitzt er. Der Macho reicht für mein Vorhaben und ist günstiger als das Dark Rock Pro 3, in welchen Bereichen würdest du das DRP3 (wie kenner ihn nennen) besser erachten als den Macho?


----------



## markus1612 (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Beschissene Montage ist ja gottseidank ein einmaliges Ding, wenn er sitzt, dann sitzt er. Der Macho reicht für mein Vorhaben und ist günstiger als das Dark Rock Pro 3, in welchen Bereichen würdest du das DRP3 (wie kenner ihn nennen) besser erachten als den Macho?



Eigentlich würde ich den gar nicht empfehlen.


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Wenn ich bis 70 € für nen Lüfter ausgeben will, der:

- absolut leise sein soll
- bis 163mm hoch sein darf
- meinen i7 6700K kühlen soll (später mit OC)

dann definitiv Macho? abgesehen von Montage?

Wie ihr merkt, ich bin mega unentschlossen


----------



## markus1612 (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis 70 € für nen Lüfter ausgeben will, der:
> 
> - absolut leise sein soll
> - bis 163mm hoch sein darf
> ...



Der Macho entspricht auf jeden Fall deinen Anforderungen.

Wenn du wirklich das Feinste vom Feinsten willst, würde ich den Noctua NH-D14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Player 3 entered the Game 

Alles klar, ich les mich nu durch alle 3 durch und entscheide mich. Danke für die Vorschläge


----------



## Caduzzz (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

..schon jemand den Genesis vorgeschlagen? aso, ups..außerehalb des Budgets, da man ja noch Lüfter zukaufen müßte..sry


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Wollt ihr mich überfordern hier?  Okay, 4 Dinger...


----------



## markus1612 (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> ..schon jemand den Genesis vorgeschlagen?



Der Genesis ist Hammer (kühlt meinen 5820K mit 1.15V auf 80° unter P95), allerdings mit gescheiten Lüftern deutlich teurer als 70€


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Der Genesis ist Hammer (kühlt meinen 5820K mit 1.15V auf 80° unter P95), allerdings mit gescheiten Lüftern deutlich teurer als 70€



Welche Lüfter würdet ihr für den Genesis vorschlagen, super leise,

Ich habe auch relativ hohen RAM in meiner Konfig, dem würde der Genesis ja entgegenkommen


----------



## Maddrax111 (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter würdet ihr für den Genesis vorschlagen, super leise,
> 
> Ich habe auch relativ hohen RAM in meiner Konfig, dem würde der Genesis ja entgegenkommen



be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

20 Eier pro Ding, alter Falter, bin ich ja bei nem Hunni komplett....


----------



## markus1612 (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Die gehen nicht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Ich nehme den Macho!

Das ist die aktuelle Konfig:

1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x ASRock Z170 Extreme3 (90-MXB0R0-A0UAYZ)
0 x Cooltek W2 schwarz (JB W2 K/600046940)
0 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x ADATA Premier SP550  240GB, SATA (ASP550SS3-240GM-C)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)


----------



## Thaiminater (21. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Macho!
> 
> Das ist die aktuelle Konfig:
> 
> ...



Ja gönn dir m8


----------



## smashbob (21. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Hey, ich bin mir bei dem Gehäuse noch nicht ganz sicher. Das W2 von Cooltek sieht schon schnieke aus, is aber trotzdem ein ganz schöner Brummer.

In ner Nummer kleiner gefällt mir dieses hier unfassbar gut: NZXT Manta schwarz, Mini-ITX (CA-MANTC-M1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Was haltet ihr von dem Gehäuse (kompatibilität mit Hardware aus meiner Konfig) und welches MB würdet ihr hierfür empfehlen?

Gruß

smash


----------



## cryon1c (21. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Die Boards sind da alle recht mickrig, musst guggen worauf du verzichten kannst. 
Asus Z170I PRO GAMING WIFI Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual
MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Intel Z170 So.1151

Und auch die restlichen Z170 Boards die halt reinpassen. Für mich nehmen die sich nicht viel. Wobei ich aktuell eher EVGA und ASUS bevorzuge. ASUS-Boards sind generell gut, aber deren Support ist.. sagen wir mal die haben so gut wie keinen


----------



## webrocker (21. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Der Kühler passt dan auch nicht, eventuell dann nen Ekl Matterhorn


----------



## smashbob (21. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Was sagt ihr generell zu dem Gehäuse, auch in Verbindung mit der restlichen Konfig? Als Board würdevich gerne dieses nehmen http://geizhals.at/1306466


----------



## Maddrax111 (21. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Das Board hat eine sehr maue Stromversorgung. Übertakten  wirst du damit nicht wirklich können.

Ich würde das hier nehmen wenn du etwas übertakten willst:
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac (90-MXGYN0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## smashbob (21. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Das Board hat eine sehr maue Stromversorgung. Übertakten  wirst du damit nicht wirklich können.
> 
> Ich würde das hier nehmen wenn du etwas übertakten willst:
> ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac (90-MXGYN0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



Ich weiss noch nicht obs das W2 oder das Manta wird, aber rein aus Interesse: Wo dran erkennst du die maue Stromversorgung und welche is für moderates OC nötig?

Gruß

smash

Mann sieht das Manta gut aus, aber das W2 auch


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Ich bleibe doch beim W2, ich finde das Manta zwar sehr schön, aber ich müsste sehr viel mehr fürs MB bezahlen und ob ich in einem Mini ITX so gut übertakten kann wie in einem ATX Gehäuse, das glaube ich nicht. So viel kleiner ist das Manta auch nicht als das W2.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Das Gigabyte hat halt nur einen 4 Pin und 5 Phasen. Das Asrock hat 8 Pin und 8 Phasen.
Sofern du jetzt keine Rekorde einstellen willst, sollte das Gigabyte völlig reichen.


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Nee, will kein Benchmarking oder sowas. Würde CPU und GPU gerne moderat OCen.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Na ja, bei ITX limitiert sowieso eher die Kühlleistung als alles andere.
Was willst du denn jetzt genau verbauen? Hast du da mal eine Liste parat?


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

1 x ADATA Premier SP550  240GB, SATA (ASP550SS3-240GM-C)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
1 x ASRock Z170 Extreme3 (90-MXB0R0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
0 x Cooltek W2 schwarz (JB W2 K/600046940)
0 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

das wäre die aktuelle konfig. Aber wie du an dem Thread siehst, ich optimiere noch, gucke mir gehäuse und ähnliches an.
Ich kauf erst Anfang Juni. Bin aber für jeden Input sehr dankbar der hier auf den Thread bock hat :thumbsup:


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Wenn du erst in eineinhalb Monaten kaufst, frag davor auf jeden Fall nochmal nach.
Da kann sich schon wieder einiges ändern.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Na, die Palit haut schon eine Menge Wärme raus, da musst du verdammt gut kühlen um überhaupt noch Luft für die CPU zu haben.
Andererseits kann man sich das OC beim i7 sparen. Der läuft mit 4,4GHz auf alle Kerne -- dazu reicht ein Mausklick.
Ob du dann noch 4,5 oder 4,6GHz machst, ist egal, den Unterschied merkst du nicht. Daher passt das Gigabyte schon.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob du die 980 Ti überhaupt brauchst. 
Ich würde mir ja eine Übergangskarte kaufen und dann mit Pascal was neues reinsetzen. Die sind dann auch wieder sparsamer und nochmals schneller.


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wenn du erst in eineinhalb Monaten kaufst, frag davor auf jeden Fall nochmal nach.
> Da kann sich schon wieder einiges ändern.



Ja das mache ich aufjedenfall!



Threshold schrieb:


> Na, die Palit haut schon eine Menge Wärme raus, da musst du verdammt gut kühlen um überhaupt noch Luft für die CPU zu haben.
> Andererseits kann man sich das OC beim i7 sparen. Der läuft mit 4,4GHz auf alle Kerne -- dazu reicht ein Mausklick.
> Ob du dann noch 4,5 oder 4,6GHz machst, ist egal, den Unterschied merkst du nicht. Daher passt das Gigabyte schon.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob du die 980 Ti überhaupt brauchst.
> Ich würde mir ja eine Übergangskarte kaufen und dann mit Pascal was neues reinsetzen. Die sind dann auch wieder sparsamer und nochmals schneller.



Auch deswegen will ich eher beim W2 bleiben. Auf Pascal will ich bis Juni noch warten, wenn dann nichts in Aussicht steht, dann
die Palit. Auf der 980Ti läuft Witcher 3 beispielsweise mit allen Reglern rechts gut bei 60 FPS in FHD. Das wäre mir wichtig.


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Alle Regler auf Anschlag sieht man nicht. Stellt man auf high statt ultra, kriegt man meist 30-50% mehr FPS, kann den Unterschied aber nur beim genauen hinglotzen ausmachen, aber bestimmt nicht beim durchzocken. 

Ich hab mir damals, 2014, die GTX 970 geholt, ein Modell was ordentlich OC mitmacht und warte halt auf Pascal. 
Weil es eben einen größeren Sprung gibt, neue Fertigung, das übliche. 
Wenn man aber jetzt unbedingt so viel Leistung wie möglich will, ohne Komromisse aber mit einer Karte, ist die 980Ti deine Wahl. Sei dir aber sicher das du ordentlich Geld in den Sand setzt mit dem Umstieg auf Pascal, denn die 980Ti wird sich dann richtig bescheiden verkaufen


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Stellt man auf high statt ultra, kriegt man meist 30-50% mehr FPS, kann den Unterschied aber nur beim genauen hinglotzen ausmachen, aber bestimmt nicht beim durchzocken.



Das ist wieder stark abhängig vom Game.
Bei GTA 5 geht nicht mal High, da muss ich weiter runter.
Und die neuen Sachen spiele ich noch gar nicht, keine Ahnung, wie es da aussieht.


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Alle Regler auf Anschlag sieht man nicht. Stellt man auf high statt ultra, kriegt man meist 30-50% mehr FPS, kann den Unterschied aber nur beim genauen hinglotzen ausmachen, aber bestimmt nicht beim durchzocken.
> 
> Ich hab mir damals, 2014, die GTX 970 geholt, ein Modell was ordentlich OC mitmacht und warte halt auf Pascal.
> Weil es eben einen größeren Sprung gibt, neue Fertigung, das übliche.
> Wenn man aber jetzt unbedingt so viel Leistung wie möglich will, ohne Komromisse aber mit einer Karte, ist die 980Ti deine Wahl. Sei dir aber sicher das du ordentlich Geld in den Sand setzt mit dem Umstieg auf Pascal, denn die 980Ti wird sich dann richtig bescheiden verkaufen



Deswegen will ich doch bis Juni warten. Bis dahin müsste doch klar sein ob und wann ein vergleichbares Modell erscheint.


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist wieder stark abhängig vom Game.
> Bei GTA 5 geht nicht mal High, da muss ich weiter runter.
> Und die neuen Sachen spiele ich noch gar nicht, keine Ahnung, wie es da aussieht.



Das ist klar, gibt einige Spiele wo auch die 980Ti absackt und keine 60FPS liefern kann wenn man aufdreht. Ging nur darum das man halt auch mit ner 970 als Übergangskarte recht gut wegkommen kann, nur eben mit weniger Details.
Ist ne Geldfrage, wieviel man reinpumpen will. Für mich war der Umstieg von 970 auf 980Ti es einfach nicht wert. Ich würde mindestens 400€ dabei verlieren und bei Pascal mich dann entweder rumärgern oder wieder Geld reinpumpen - nö


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Klar, du musst halt schrauben und schauen, was dir reicht.
Ich muss aber immer 60fps haben, darunter geht gar nicht und da heißt es eben Abstriche machen.
Keine Ahnung, wie die Leute mit 40 oder 30fps spielen können. 

Mir das eher egal. Wenn die Performance Karten von Pascal eine 980 Ti klar hinter sich lassen -- davon gehe ich aus -- wechsel ich.
Und dann wechsel ich nochmal, wenn der Big Pascal Chip kommt.


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, du musst halt schrauben und schauen, was dir reicht.
> Ich muss aber immer 60fps haben, darunter geht gar nicht und da heißt es eben Abstriche machen.
> Keine Ahnung, wie die Leute mit 40 oder 30fps spielen können.
> 
> ...



Hehe ich warte eher auf Pascal ab, gugg mir dann an ob der kleine Chip ausreichend Dampf hat oder nicht. Entweder wird dann halt auf Luftkühlung mit dem kleinen Chip gefahren oder ich hole mir 2 davon und klatsche da gleich H2O komplett rein und gut ist 
Wir sind da eh bekloppt, wenn ich den Leuten sage das mein PC weit über 2000€ kostet (mit den aktuellen Preisen für die Hardware eher 3000^^) und das ist nur der hübsche Kasten und nix was dranhängt, guggen die mich an als ob ich n Alien bin. Oder Donald Trump, was beleidigender ist...


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Wenn meine Frau wüsste, was ich seit der Hochzeit vor 19 Jahren an Geld in PC Hardware gesteckt habe, würde sie mich im Wald verscharren.


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na, die Palit haut schon eine Menge Wärme raus, da musst du verdammt gut kühlen um überhaupt noch Luft für die CPU zu haben.
> Andererseits kann man sich das OC beim i7 sparen. Der läuft mit 4,4GHz auf alle Kerne -- dazu reicht ein Mausklick.
> Ob du dann noch 4,5 oder 4,6GHz machst, ist egal, den Unterschied merkst du nicht.



Oh ernsthaft? OC beim i7 bringt nichts? Oder war das nur auf das Manta bezogen. Ich dachte schon dass ich mit dem Macho den i7 auf nen merklichen
Leistungsschub übertakten kann. Liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Nein, bringt nichts. Das der i7 schon ab Werk einen hohen Grundtakt hat.
Der läuft ja schon mit 4,4GHz.
Du schaffst mit Glück 4,6 oder 4,7 mit einer sehr guten Kühlung. Die paar Mhz mehr merkst du schlicht nicht.


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

und ein weiterer Punkt warum ich vielleicht doch den i5 wieder in die Konfig nehmen sollte -.- oh mann


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Spart Geld.


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

wenn dann im nächsten Jahr die Spiele HT nutzen, beis ich mir in den Arsch, aber ich glaube es wird der i5. Naja, das hab ich schon öfters gesagt. 
Mal gucken


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Der war gut. 
SMT wird nie den Unterschied zwischen spielbar und nicht spielbar ausmachen.
Wenn der 6600k am Ende ist, ist auch der 6700k am Ende sein.


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der war gut.
> SMT wird nie den Unterschied zwischen spielbar und nicht spielbar ausmachen.
> Wenn der 6600k am Ende ist, ist auch der 6700k am Ende sein.



Ja das Problem ist, hier liest man überall was anderes und beide Lager sind immer sehr
überzeugt.


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Yep, i7 über den i5 sollte man nur dann nehmen wenn man für den i7 auch eine verwendung hat. 
Spiele nutzen die CPU aktuell noch net aus und wenn das so kommt das der 6600k net reicht, dann tut es der 6700k auch net so wirklich. 
Ich würde den i7 dann nehmen wenn man streamen, videos schneiden, falten oder sonstwas machen will, aber nicht für ne reine gamingkiste.
Aktuell sind praktisch alle relevanten Spiele GPU-limitiert und das auch mit SLI und sonstwas. DX12 dauert noch n Stück, bis die Spiele auch ordentlich damit umgehen können - dauert noch länger.

Wir lieben unsere fetten i7, keine Frage. Aber sie gammeln beim zocken vor sich hin, die langweilen sich so wie noch nie^^


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Betrachte doch die Logik.
Schau dir mal den i7 860 an und dazu den i5 760.
Der i7 hat SMT und der i5 nicht.
Beide CPUs sind inzwischen 6 Jahre alt.
Beide sind im Prinzip noch immer ausreichend aber bei aktuellen Games, die auch SMT nutzen, schon am Ende ihres Lebens angekommen.
Es macht hierbei keinen großen Unterschied ob i5 oder i7, da die Architektur eben die gleiche ist. Die Lynnfield Architektur ist schlicht veraltet, es fehlen die aktuellen Befehlssätze.
Das wird Skylake in 6-10 Jahren genauso ergehen, dabei ist es egal, ob du den i5 oder den i7 hast.


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Ist ein i5 denn viel langsamer beim Videoschnitt als der i7, gibts da irgendwie Benchmarks zu?


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Kommt darauf an, wenn das Videoprogramm SMT nutzen kann, hast du 25% mehr Leistung -- grob -- bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## smashbob (25. April 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

jo, nutzt der Avid Media Composer zB..... hmmm


----------



## smashbob (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
0 x ASRock Z170 Extreme3 (90-MXB0R0-A0UAYZ)
0 x Cooltek W2 schwarz (JB W2 K/600046940)
0 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
0 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x ADATA Premier SP550  240GB, SATA (ASP550SS3-240GM-C)
1 x TP-Link Archer T9E, PCIe x1
0 x Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper
1 x Microsoft Wireless Desktop 3050, USB, DE (PP3-00008)
0 x Microsoft Xbox One Wireless Adapter für Windows, USB (PC/Xbox One) (HK9-00003)
0 x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 schwarz

aktuelle Konfig. Warte noch auf neue GPUs, hoffe das passt bis dahin alles.


----------



## smashbob (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Was empfiehlt ihr 980Ti oder 1080?


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Immer das neuere Modell.
Allerdings würde ich da echt auf Customer Karten warten.


----------



## smashbob (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Ja, denke das werde ich auch tun, was munkelt man wann die erscheinen werden?


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Frag Nvidia. Ich denke, dass die Customer Modelle noch verbieten, da sie ihr Referenz Teil verkaufen wollen.
Also Juni oder eher Juli.


----------



## smashbob (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)
0 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
0 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B)
0 x ASRock Z170 Extreme3 (90-MXB0R0-A0UAYZ)
0 x Cooltek W2 schwarz (JB W2 K/600046940)
0 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
0 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
0 x TP-Link Archer T9E, PCIe x1
0 x Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper
0 x Microsoft Wireless Desktop 3050, USB, DE (PP3-00008)
0 x Microsoft Xbox One Wireless Adapter für Windows, USB (PC/Xbox One) (HK9-00003)
0 x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 schwarz
0 x Prolimatech Genesis Fan Clips USV

Das ist aktuell die Konfig, alles da bis auf die GPU, hab das warten echt satt, hab den Thread im März aufgemacht!
Mal gucken was ich alles mit der IGPU vom i7 spielen kann 

Wie sieht eigentlich die Stimmung aus bei Neuanschaffung, ist der Aufpreis einer 1080 zu einer 980 Ti gerecht?
Oder ist das wieder so eine dumme Frage, die niemand, da Glaskugel fehlt, beantworten kann?
Hoffe das Netzteil kann ich auch für ne GTX 1080 behalten.

Grüße

smash


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Schwer zusagen gegenüber der normalen 980 ist es ein deutlicher Leistungszuwachs bei der 980ti waren es meine ich 20%. Allerdings muss man auch sagen ihre stärken liegen vei full hd in wqhd und 4k werden die Leistungszuwächse geringer. Warum hast du denn bis jetzt warten müssen? Will nich noch mal alles lesen müssen 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

980Ti würde ich nicht neu kaufen aktuell.
Entweder man wartet auf die 1080 bzw 1080Ti oder man krallt sich eine günstige 980Ti gebraucht - die werden gerade in Massen abverkauft und sobald die 1080  im Laden liegt, wirds noch brutaler.

Ansonsten gilt wie immer: kaufen wenn man die Leistung braucht, warten kann man ewig. Weil es immer wieder was neues gibt. Broadwell-E, Zen, Big Pascal, Polaris und Vega und so weiter.


----------



## smashbob (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Schwer zusagen gegenüber der normalen 980 ist es ein deutlicher Leistungszuwachs bei der 980ti waren es meine ich 20%. Allerdings muss man auch sagen ihre stärken liegen vei full hd in wqhd und 4k werden die Leistungszuwächse geringer. Warum hast du denn bis jetzt warten müssen? Will nich noch mal alles lesen müssen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk



Gewartet habe ich weil mein Case bis jetzt nicht Lieferbar war und weil viele gesagt haben, EY, es kommen neue GPUs  FullHD trifft sich gut, darauf
werde ich erstmal nur zocken.



cryon1c schrieb:


> 980Ti würde ich nicht neu kaufen aktuell.
> Entweder man wartet auf die 1080 bzw 1080Ti oder man krallt sich eine günstige 980Ti gebraucht - die werden gerade in Massen abverkauft und sobald die 1080  im Laden liegt, wirds noch brutaler.
> 
> Ansonsten gilt wie immer: kaufen wenn man die Leistung braucht, warten kann man ewig. Weil es immer wieder was neues gibt. Broadwell-E, Zen, Big Pascal, Polaris und Vega und so weiter.



Ja ich weiss, ich denke ich warte noch bis zum 01.06, dann wird gekauft


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Länger. 1.06 is in 1,5 Wochen, bis dahin wirste nicht mal vernünftige Customdesigns der 1080 sehen - gibt dem Ding mal 1,5 Monate bis alle Custom-Karten da sind und durchgebencht + passende Treiber + Tools wie MSI Afterburner auch an die neuen Karten vollständig angepasst werden.


----------



## smashbob (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Länger. 1.06 is in 1,5 Wochen, bis dahin wirste nicht mal vernünftige Customdesigns der 1080 sehen - gibt dem Ding mal 1,5 Monate bis alle Custom-Karten da sind und durchgebencht + passende Treiber + Tools wie MSI Afterburner auch an die neuen Karten vollständig angepasst werden.



Mach mich nich traurig


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Mach mich nich traurig



Naja es ist gerade erst die NDA gefallen. 1080, selbst die Founders Edition, kriegste nicht so einfach. Bis zum Anfang des Monats werden die Customdesigns vorgestellt (nicht alle).
Warte wenigstens bis die EVGA Superclocked, Gigabyte Windforce&Gaming, MSI Gaming sowie ASUS & KFA2 vorgestellt sind.

Ein wenig zu warten lohnt sich, das ist gerade einer der wenigen Momente wo das auch Sinn macht. Oder du wirst dich ärgern weil du zu viel gezahlt oder das schlechtere Produkt genommen hast.


----------



## smashbob (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*

Alles klar! Dann warte ich mal weiter. Irgendwann komm ich schon zu Witcher 3!


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



smashbob schrieb:


> Irgendwann komm ich schon zu Witcher 3!


Ich würde eh warten bis das zweite Addon draußen ist, das dauert ja auch noch ein bisschen 
In der Zeit kommen dann vermutlich schon die neuen Custom Designs, also sollte das passen.


----------



## smashbob (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: 1500 € Gaming Rechner - Segnung meiner Konfig*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Ich würde eh warten bis das zweite Addon draußen ist, das dauert ja auch noch ein bisschen
> In der Zeit kommen dann vermutlich schon die neuen Custom Designs, also sollte das passen.



Danke für die Motivation


----------

